# Router Bit For Milling



## Gary_S (8 Jul 2021)

I have a couple of local oak slabs that I need to flatten for the kitchen island. I have a router sled etc and have upgraded my router to a Triton TRA001 which is a beast. Usually I but bits from Axminster and they have been good. However, for this job, I will be buying the best bit I can for the job and would preferably like one that I can use for a long time. 

What are your suggestions?


----------



## Ollie78 (8 Jul 2021)

Get a bit with replaceable carbide inserts. 
Often called surfacing bits or spoilboard flattening bit.
They are quite large in diameter and have square carbide inserts like a spiral planer head.
Will cost a bit up front but very cheap to use longterm.

Be a bit careful when buying them as some that look similar are not for hand held use but for cnc machines only.

Ollie


----------



## TheTiddles (8 Jul 2021)

Wealden


----------



## C64 (20 Jul 2021)

The Manor Wood chap on YouTube uses the Titman three wing spoilboard bit on his fancy router sled setup. Just look him up on ‘router sled and cutter part 3’ vid. As Ollie said above, they aren’t cheap, around the price of your Triton router!


----------



## Sauter Shop (21 Jul 2021)

We have a small selection here of very high end bits with replacable baldes
Indexable insert face routing cutter shank 12 mm - sautershop


----------



## IanB (1 Aug 2021)

I have a surfacing bit from Wealden Tools which works OK but it's with a 1/4 inch router, I think if you have a 1/2 inch router you have much better options, but definitely check out Wealden


----------

